# In need of a group plan, I think



## bamaboy (Oct 26, 2006)

I operate a small LLC with 2 employees, as does my wife. Can anyone point me in the right direction for a group health plan?
I build pools and garden ponds, wife is a florist. Any one know of any trade organizations that have plans as a benifit of membership?


----------

